# jkd for multiple opponents?



## kalel21j7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello,

This is the first time I managed to post here even though I regisitered long before. I do appologize. I am quite busy.

A quick intro. My name is James. I live im Henley on thames in the UK. studied martial arts on and off for 2 years.

Anyway I always wanted to study a hybird MA system because I felt it was much rounder. I used to train in N. shaolin eagle claw but unfortunatly the man I was training with was just too arrogant so I stopped. He also used to beat his students. not a friendly enviroment.

There is a school not far from where I live that teaches jkd. I know of a friend that trained in jkd but he claims that doesnt have defence against multiple opponents. Is that true? and Is jkd good enough to use in the streets. I know there are no gurantees when it comes to streetfighting but surely it increases your chances of survival.

thanks


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome! Where I do JKD we do train for multiple attackers. I think JKD is useful for the streets--in fact, it's quite realistic. But _*no *_art is a sure thing against multiple and/or armed opponents. I certqainly recommend JKD to you for practicality. If nothing else, it enhances your current attributes and makes you better at what you already know.


----------



## kalel21j7 (Jul 12, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Welcome! Where I do JKD we do train for multiple attackers. I think JKD is useful for the streets--in fact, it's quite realistic. But _*no *_art is a sure thing against multiple and/or armed opponents. I certqainly recommend JKD to you for practicality. If nothing else, it enhances your current attributes and makes you better at what you already know.


Hello arnisador, thanks for the reply. I agree that there is no sure thing. Its very hard because in martial arts there is no guarantee you will survive the such attacks. The good side is that fighting isn't always about strength (we hope).

Our teacher that teaches Northern eagle claw is jut too arrogant, and not a very nice guy (pretty mean). From one angle I guess it's good because fighting isn't nice so your in an environment which will likely face you on the streets. I mean they do the same in the army. But for a guy like me that has been bullied since secondary school I really don't need this guy shouting and hitting me all over again.

I also found the style to be alittle "flowery" and too focused on high kicks and forms which is ok if you have the time and luxury to train and get that good to use those kind of techniques. but form me simple is better.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2007)

I think you'd like JKD including the Kali (Filipino) aspects of it, then. It's simple, logical, and effective! But Eagle Claw looks neat too.


----------



## kalel21j7 (Jul 12, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I think you'd like JKD including the Kali (Filipino) aspects of it, then. It's simple, logical, and effective! But Eagle Claw looks neat too.


Well it is if you can find the right person to teach you. Even though I don't like the guy that was teaching us his students seems to be able to do cool kicks and very nice movements. some are very nice to the eye but wheather this would work in a street fight is a different matter.


----------



## kalel21j7 (Jul 12, 2007)

arnisador which branch of jkd do you study? the original or the concepts branch?


----------



## Hawke (Jul 13, 2007)

Greetings James,

Are there any other schools near you besides JKD?  If possible go visit as many dojos in your area.  Meet the instructors.  Take a free class.  There's some good material in the Beginner's Corner on looking for a good school.

The only styles I am aware of where they practice multiple opponents (4,5,6,7,8, etc) is Aikido (randori) and Bugua.  I am sure they are others out there as well.  I see more systems concentrating on 2 vs 1.  Aikido and Bugua may be hard arts to absorb in the beginning unless you have a foundation in another art.

My knowledge of JKD is extremely limited.  

I find Kali to be extremely effective and brutal.

After you visit the other dojos and taken a free class see which one fits you.  Not all JKD, Kali, Aikido, Bugua, etc instructors teach the same way.  Some instructors have you hit only air, others have you hit each other.  

Hope you find a MA home that will bring you joy.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2007)

kalel21j7 said:


> arnisador which branch of jkd do you study? the original or the concepts branch?



Concepts--it's a PFS school that teaches JKD-Kali (and BJJ).


----------



## K831 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have enjoyed the Kali I have done. The instructor is a Dan Inosanto guy, so we got some JKD as well. In my opinion JKD and the FMA's are some of the best arts you can learn. Very practical. This of course, as you know, is teacher dependant. The best style can be taught "wrong" or in a poor learning environment. 

I am also at a Kenpo school right now. I have had mixed experiences with Kenpo but am at an AKKI school right now and am thoroughly impressed. If the JKD/Kali doesn't work out, see if you can't find an AKKI school. Impressive stuff. 

Good luck!

oh.... and both schools often address multiple attackers.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2007)

K831 said:


> In my opinion JKD and the FMA's are some of the best arts you can learn. Very practical.



I am biased, but I agree!



> This of course, as you know, is teacher dependant. The best style can be taught "wrong" or in a poor learning environment.



Always, one must look at the instructor and if he is well-qualified and also a good match for you.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 15, 2007)

When you visit the different schools ask if that school addresses multiple opponents.  Also ask what he thinks mutiple attackers mean and how he trains his students against a multiple attacker scenario.

You will have an idea about their training when you visit the dojos and see if that type of training appeals to you.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2007)

Hawke said:


> When you visit the different schools ask if that school addresses multiple opponents.  Also ask what he thinks mutiple attackers mean and how he trains his students against a multiple attacker scenario.



But don't be discouraged if, after he tells you what they do, he adds that such a situation is very bleak and he doesn't think your odds will be good in such a case even after training. That's a commonly held opinion even among those who do train for the situation!


----------

